# Gerd, Gastritis, Esophagtitis, and Hiatal Hernia Help



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Im 34 and ive bee dealing with stomach issues all my life. I get very constipated doing weeks without bm. I have constant chest pressureand get sharp chest pain. My stomach slids into my esophagus and stops me dead in my tracks and I can barely breath when this happens. I get a heavy feeling on my neck and chest pains in my left arm. I get gas and bloating so bad and cant get it out.Ive been to the er so many times thinking im having a heart attack. I been on ever Gerd Med there is and im currently on Nexium and Carafate. Im so tired of going through this that I have horrible anxiety attacks which makes everything worse. The anxiety meds helped but lord they are horrible to come off of. I just want some help with how to make the pressure and pains go away now. I know I have to lose some weight im 5'4 180 and get very strict with my diet. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME! !!!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

sweetpea,

I know how you feel.I have been in the ER many times thinking i had a heart attack,or pulmonary embolus.Since i have blood clotting issues,so did the docs.They gave me anxiety meds too.

I now give myself an enema every day to poo,this will work short time-i hop- until you can get to a gastroenterologist to help you with the constipation.You should be pooping every day,not once every few weeks. Miralax helps too,it will make yoy poop without alot of gas or discomfort.

When i was prepping for a colonoscopy,my doc told me to take a bottle of miralax in 64 ounces of gatorade on empty stomach..took me 3 hours to drink it but it worked.My poo was so watery-i dont eat meat-,yours might not be that watery.Was scared to pass gas-which wasnt much.

messenger me if you'd like


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thickthighs1

Since I been juicing I been having bmp everyday. Its hard not eating any food but I hope it will help continue to help with the chest pressure and constipation.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thickthighs1

Since I been juicing I been having bmp everyday. Its hard not eating any food but I hope it will help continue to help with the chest pressure and constipation.


----------



## BattleAxe89 (Mar 3, 2014)

Have you been to a GI doctor? Seriously, your situation requires medical attention from a qualified professional in that particular field. If you have a thing against docs (and I don't blame you if you do!) seek out a functional medicine doctor which is an alternative practitioner, usually a chiropractor with a few extra years of training. However, if you do have a hiatal hernia and it's severe, surgery is probably necessary.

Losing weight will go a long way is resolving the hernia discomfort (IF it's not too severe). You may want to check out if there are support groups for dieting and exercise in your area. MeetUp.com is a good place to start looking. Perhaps you can find a walking group you can join up with so you need not be alone when exercising. Personally, I'd much rather walk with good company than alone!!


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

BattleAxe89

Yes I been going to a GI doctor for about five years. So far I'm down 30 pounds. Since I been juicing and I've been feeling a lot better. Thank you for the website for the walking group. Ill keep you updated on how everything is going.


----------

